# Salt



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

I know this is in about every forum so why not here. 

What kind of salt does everyone use?

I use Red Sea Coral Pro.


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

Oceanic or Instant Ocean. Whichever is on sale. I dose with Kalk through my auto topoff, and add magnesium about once a month. I check my calcium, alk, and mag levels monthly, and adjust accordingly.

If I were to only use salt and no additional supplementing, I would probably use Reef Crystals, or Seachem Reef Salt.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

rendos said:


> If I were to only use salt and no additional supplementing, I would probably use Reef Crystals, or Seachem Reef Salt.


 I dont use only salt.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

/clicks subscribe to thread 
I'm using Reef Crystals at the moment, got a good deal on quite a few buckets of it.
Also would like to throw in there that I use RO/DI water of course, 6 stage - 2 prefilters, 2 carbon blocks, membrane, and the DI stage, producing 0 TDS.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I use Reef Crystals and havent had any problems so far and as long as my Elegance is happy I dont plan to change.


----------



## alexmir (Nov 8, 2008)

i used reef crystals for a year and a half and have recently switched to red sea coral pro, i like it a whole lot better. I also have a 6 stage RODI unit


----------



## saltydog (Nov 19, 2008)

I purchase my salt from GETTANKED.com. It has worked out great for my mixed reef. Could never keep my Cal above 380...it now runs 410-420.
-Salty


----------



## maeistero (Dec 2, 2008)

reef crystals and io depending on levels. i think i use a lot more reef though.


----------



## dgshoeman (Mar 26, 2009)

i buy my saltwater mixed already 50 cent a gallon perfect seawater i live in florida get it from almost any pet store that sells saltwater fish,coral


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Reef Crystals and RO/DI and some magnesium


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

i use Reef Crystals with extra calcium it's very good for coral with allot suplements for your coral very good my .02


----------



## Henry Bowman (May 27, 2009)

Gettanked salt here. It's parameters are very close to Natural Salt Water.


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

Instant Ocean Reef Crystals is working for me now


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

Reef crystals here too! Working fine for me. Got it on sale also.


----------



## soulsigma (May 28, 2009)

I am hooked on *Seachem Reef Crystals *in fact I use all of their products, elevates the need for me to supplement my 75 gallon mixed reef tank.


----------



## StevieT (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## stooges3tx (Aug 23, 2009)

DD H2Ocean. It is pretty close to where I keep my parameters and I do not have to dose before I introduce clean water.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

just switched to Sea Chem Reef Salt myself very happy with it


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

dgshoeman said:


> i buy my saltwater mixed already 50 cent a gallon perfect seawater i live in florida get it from almost any pet store that sells saltwater fish,coral


What do they use to mix with though?


----------



## Elmafioso52988 (Aug 28, 2009)

I use reef crystals and sup. calcium, alk, mag, and ph


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think I used instant ocean.

Kinda hard for this feeble old man to remember. Last time I setup my tank was in 2002. Haven't added saltwater since. *o2





my .02


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

i use oceanic, and IO mostly, i have used aquatic gardens ok
not against trying another kind in the future


----------



## JoesAquariumsInc (Jan 8, 2010)

I used Red Sea a few years ago, and had major cyano bacteria problems after about 6 months. The sales rep. told me that the salt actually came from a desalinization plant! I couldn't believe they where selling that stuff! It was awefull. Since then I heard they changed that, but I'm afraind to try it. So then I go hooked on Tropic Marin (the best in my opinion - especially the pro-reef). Someone told me Hawaiian Marine Mix was even better (the price was higher). After a year my phosphates where through the roof! I tested the salt mixed with only pure R.O. from a commercial unit, and the Phosphates where 2.0 ppm!!! So now I'm back to Tropic Marin. In between I've used Oceanic (I think they stopped making it), not a bad salt. I use Instant Ocean in all my fish only tanks (it has low calcium levels). Coralife has very little Magnesium, and Reef Crystals is just like I.O., but has more calcium and magnesium, it's a pretty good reef salt.


----------



## Fishka2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

Seachem aquavitro.


----------



## stooges3tx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have recently switched to Marine Mix. Treasure Coast Corals in Vero Beach stocks it for $35. It is a 150G mix box. Nice store as well.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

Morton


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

i use reef crystals


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

SteelGluer said:


> Morton


LOL I love a good joke.

Aquavitro Salinity


----------



## John7429 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bucket + powerhead


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Levi said:


> LOL I love a good joke.
> 
> Aquavitro Salinity


Be sure it's non idodized. LOL

Actually way way back when not a joke. Only thing around before the marine mixes.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Be sure it's non idodized. LOL
> 
> Actually way way back when not a joke. Only thing around before the marine mixes.


 people kept sw tanks with table salt? holy cow


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Levi said:


> people kept sw tanks with table salt? holy cow


Yep. 

One of the articles I read back in the '80s was about someone who tried to start a marine tank in the '50s. They were just trying to keep simple fish like damsels using table salt. The had no success until they almost gave up and just let that tank alone. Being as it got direct sunlight algae took over the tank and to the amazment of everyone the damsels thrived.

A famous (so famous I forget the name LOL) chicago marine aquarium (epps?) used to ship in railroad tank cars of actual sea water for water changes. Until the commercial salt mixes became available.

Just the way it was back in the day.

I have often thought about mixing up my own salt mix and the major components (salt, calcium, carbonate, magnesium, phosphate) are really inexpensive. But the minor stuff gets expensive really quick. besides I don't do water changes so it wouldn't make that much difference to me anyway costs wise.


my .02


----------



## elenalee (Nov 19, 2011)

How many kinds of salt we have
=======


----------



## jsalarcon (Nov 25, 2011)

Mix that salt with basic reef crystals. Let me know the results.


----------



## tony1950 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use instant ocean and have used it for years


----------



## yvr (Aug 16, 2011)

I have just switched over to the using Tropic Marin's Bio Actif in my smaller 60 gallon mixed SPS LPS reef and have kept using their standard Tropic Marin Salt in my main 90 gallon reef to see what benefits the new salt has. I have always been happy with their products and I'll keep you posted as I see the results from the new salt. From the literature I have read, the Bio Actif Salt sounds like it should produce some great results.


----------

